# Another Oldie  1977 JC Penny Catalog



## clifish

*Timeless style ..*


You absolutely have to read every word of this. It's HYSTERICAL! 









A JC Penney catalog from 1977. It's not often blog fodder just falls in my lap, but holy hell this was two solid inches of it, right there for the taking. I thumbed through it quickly and found my next dining room set, which is apparently made by adding upholstery to old barrels:







Also, I am totally getting this for my bathroom:







There's plenty more home furnishings where those came from, however I'm not going to bore you with that. Instead, I'm going to bore you with something else. The clothes.

The clothes are _fantastic_.

*Here's how to get your ass kicked in elementary school:*







Just look at that belt. It's like a boob-job for your pants. He probably needed help just to lift it into place. The belt loops have to be three inches long. And way to pull them up to your armpits.

*Here's how to get your ass kicked in high school:*







This kid looks like he's pretending to be David Soul, who is pretending to be a cop who is pretending to be a pimp that everyone knows is really an undercover cop. Who is pretending to be 15.

*Here's how to get your ass kicked on the golf course:*







This "all purpose jumpsuit" is, according to the description, equally appropriate for playing golf or simply relaxing around the house. Personally, I can't see wearing this unless you happen to be relaxing around _your cell in D-block_. Even then, the only reason you should put this thing on is because the warden made you, and as a one-piece, it's slightly more effective as a deterrent against ass-rapery.

*Here's how to get your ass kicked pretty much anywhere:*







If you look at that picture quickly, it looks like Mr. Bob "No-pants" Saget has his hand in the other guy's pocket. In this case, he doesn't, although you can tell just by looking at them that it's happened - or if it hasn't happened it will. Oh yes. It will. As soon as he puts down his matching coffee cup.

*Here's how to get your ass kicked at the beach:*







He looks like he's reaching for a gun, but you know it's probably just a bottle of suntan lotion in a holster.

*How to get your ass kicked in a meeting:*







If you wear this suit and _don't _sell used cars for a living, I believe you can be fined and face serious repercussions, up to and including termination. Or imprisonment, in which case you'd be forced to wear that orange jumpsuit.

*How to get your ass kicked on every day up to and including St. Patrick's Day*







Dear god in heaven, I don't believe that color exists in nature. There is NO excuse for wearing either of these ensembles unless you're working as a body guard for the Lucky Charms leprechaun.

In this next one, Your Search For VALUE Ends at Penneys.







As does your search for chest hair.

And this -- Seriously. No words.







Oh wait, it turns out that there _are_ words after all. Those words are _What. The. F*ck. _I'm guessing the snap front gives you quick access to the chest hair. The little tie must be the pull tab.

Also, judging by the sheer amount of matching his/hers outfits, I'm guessing that in 1977 it was considered pretty stylish for couples to dress alike. These couples look happy, don't they?













I am especially fond of this one, which I have entitled "Cowboy Chachi Loves You Best."







And nothing showcases your everlasting love more than the commitment of matching bathing suits. That, and a blonde girl with a look on her face that says "I love the way your junk fights against that fabric."







Then, after the lovin', you can relax in your one-piece matching terry cloth jumpsuits:







I could go on, but I'm tired, and my eyes hurt from this trip back in time. I think it's the colors. That said, I will leave you with these tasteful little numbers:







Man, that's sexy.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Thanks, that's a blast from the past...


----------



## GATOR240

Just........Wow!!!! :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Dang, I was 2 when that was out!  Kinda funny how styles change… it is possible those styles might come back!  

I remember as a kid, parachute pants were huge…. 

Look at today, kids pay big bucks for jeans that are ripped to shreds…. I never thought I’d use the phrase “back in my day”… but those torn up jeans would have been used when we cut the legs off to swim in the canal!  Now they sell for top dollar!  

Also, at least people weren’t fake back then… maybe some of their personalities were…. but that’s life…  but for the most part I bet their bodies were natural!

Thanks for posting and that’s just my 2 cents!


----------



## clifish

yeah, my 19 year old daughter has a closet full of ripped jeans and half tops.. maybe I should of kept wearing my jeans from High School (graduated in 85)  maybe they will be ripped enough to fit in now?


----------



## 912smoker

That came out my Jr yr of HS kids.
I sure remember those styles and played in a country band and owned most of those shirts lol. Wait...they're no longer in style  ?
And most of.my jeans ripped in other places...


----------



## Brokenhandle

Omg that's funny! I think I had one of those belts as a kid! Some of those pics gives me the shivers!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230

912smoker said:


> That came out my Jr yr of HS kids.
> I sure remember those styles and played in a country band and owned most of those shirts lol. Wait...they're no longer in style  ?
> And most of.my jeans ripped in other places...


Yep, I was a Jr. also, cruising in my 63 Galaxy 500.


----------



## Bearcarver

Some of those suits look like what Dick Clark  & Soupy Sales used to wear.

The only things I remember about my clothes back in elementary school days was most of my pants were corduroy, and I always had trouble opening the zipper in the school outhouse, because My Mom used to smash them, cranking them through her Wringer Washer.

Bear


----------



## clifish

Always hated the way  corduroy sounded when you walk fast...zoot, zoot, zoot.  But every winter the jeans got put away out they came in green, maroon and brown.


----------



## JLeonard

Lol! I had that kids out fit when I was in school. I don’t know what my mom was thinking sending me out like that. And I got the school pics to prove it!


----------



## mneeley490

Mmmm, yeah. I was 16, but I don't remember anyone I knew dressing like that. JC Penny was more my mom's style.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I have seen this before. Hilarious!


----------



## bbqbrett

I was 8 in 1977.  I remember a lot of the kids wore the mix and match Garanimals clothes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Those clothes were OK, if this is where you went to school:

Bear

My First Grade School House.  Outhouses out back, in the field:


----------



## motocrash

HAH! That is awesome!   
The kid in the fourth pic could be me, that is if he had a rectangular metal belt buckle and corduroys on. He's not cool....
I was in 2nd grade in '77.


----------



## bauchjw

Those are pictures of my elementary days. They’ll be back in style, mom jeans and ripped pants are again!


----------



## Nefarious

I don't seem to remember any of that, in '77 I was wearing military olive drab.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Colin1230 said:


> Yep, I was a Jr. also, cruising in my 63 Galaxy 500.


I had a '65. Would love to have it back...


----------



## bill1

The louder plaid sports coats are somewhat making a comeback.  Seriously.  The rest of the stuff,  not so much, or maybe just not yet?  

I definitely remember the large, pointed collars...after all, you didn't want to be "button-down", an expression that still survives for someone who wears a dress shirt and tie when not really warranted.  
And I personally prefer a wider belt...however not quite THAT wide.


----------



## Brokenhandle

bill1 said:


> The louder plaid sports coats are somewhat making a comeback.  Seriously.  The rest of the stuff,  not so much, or maybe just not yet?
> 
> I definitely remember the large, pointed collars...after all, you didn't want to be "button-down", an expression that still survives for someone who wears a dress shirt and tie when not really warranted.
> And I personally prefer a wider belt...however not quite THAT wide.


Especially when you were naughty and it was in your dad's hands! Lol

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Ha , I was 18/19 than and I was not even cool enough to wear those cloths, 
Thank god

David


----------



## OldSmoke

If you think the clothes are funny from 1977, look at the cars…


----------



## yankee2bbq

clifish said:


> *Timeless style ..*
> 
> 
> You absolutely have to read every word of this. It's HYSTERICAL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 519563
> 
> 
> A JC Penney catalog from 1977. It's not often blog fodder just falls in my lap, but holy hell this was two solid inches of it, right there for the taking. I thumbed through it quickly and found my next dining room set, which is apparently made by adding upholstery to old barrels:
> 
> View attachment 519564
> 
> 
> Also, I am totally getting this for my bathroom:
> 
> View attachment 519565
> 
> 
> There's plenty more home furnishings where those came from, however I'm not going to bore you with that. Instead, I'm going to bore you with something else. The clothes.
> 
> The clothes are _fantastic_.
> 
> *Here's how to get your ass kicked in elementary school:*
> 
> View attachment 519566
> 
> 
> Just look at that belt. It's like a boob-job for your pants. He probably needed help just to lift it into place. The belt loops have to be three inches long. And way to pull them up to your armpits.
> 
> *Here's how to get your ass kicked in high school:*
> 
> View attachment 519567
> 
> 
> This kid looks like he's pretending to be David Soul, who is pretending to be a cop who is pretending to be a pimp that everyone knows is really an undercover cop. Who is pretending to be 15.
> 
> *Here's how to get your ass kicked on the golf course:*
> 
> View attachment 519568
> 
> 
> This "all purpose jumpsuit" is, according to the description, equally appropriate for playing golf or simply relaxing around the house. Personally, I can't see wearing this unless you happen to be relaxing around _your cell in D-block_. Even then, the only reason you should put this thing on is because the warden made you, and as a one-piece, it's slightly more effective as a deterrent against ass-rapery.
> 
> *Here's how to get your ass kicked pretty much anywhere:*
> 
> View attachment 519569
> 
> 
> If you look at that picture quickly, it looks like Mr. Bob "No-pants" Saget has his hand in the other guy's pocket. In this case, he doesn't, although you can tell just by looking at them that it's happened - or if it hasn't happened it will. Oh yes. It will. As soon as he puts down his matching coffee cup.
> 
> *Here's how to get your ass kicked at the beach:*
> 
> View attachment 519570
> 
> 
> He looks like he's reaching for a gun, but you know it's probably just a bottle of suntan lotion in a holster.
> 
> *How to get your ass kicked in a meeting:*
> 
> View attachment 519571
> 
> 
> If you wear this suit and _don't _sell used cars for a living, I believe you can be fined and face serious repercussions, up to and including termination. Or imprisonment, in which case you'd be forced to wear that orange jumpsuit.
> 
> *How to get your ass kicked on every day up to and including St. Patrick's Day*
> 
> View attachment 519572
> 
> 
> Dear god in heaven, I don't believe that color exists in nature. There is NO excuse for wearing either of these ensembles unless you're working as a body guard for the Lucky Charms leprechaun.
> 
> In this next one, Your Search For VALUE Ends at Penneys.
> 
> View attachment 519573
> 
> 
> As does your search for chest hair.
> 
> And this -- Seriously. No words.
> 
> View attachment 519574
> 
> 
> Oh wait, it turns out that there _are_ words after all. Those words are _What. The. F*ck. _I'm guessing the snap front gives you quick access to the chest hair. The little tie must be the pull tab.
> 
> Also, judging by the sheer amount of matching his/hers outfits, I'm guessing that in 1977 it was considered pretty stylish for couples to dress alike. These couples look happy, don't they?
> 
> View attachment 519575
> 
> 
> View attachment 519576
> 
> 
> I am especially fond of this one, which I have entitled "Cowboy Chachi Loves You Best."
> 
> View attachment 519577
> 
> 
> And nothing showcases your everlasting love more than the commitment of matching bathing suits. That, and a blonde girl with a look on her face that says "I love the way your junk fights against that fabric."
> 
> View attachment 519578
> 
> 
> Then, after the lovin', you can relax in your one-piece matching terry cloth jumpsuits:
> 
> View attachment 519579
> 
> 
> I could go on, but I'm tired, and my eyes hurt from this trip back in time. I think it's the colors. That said, I will leave you with these tasteful little numbers:
> 
> View attachment 519580
> 
> 
> Man, that's sexy.


So, this stuff isn’t cool anymore? 
(note to self, need a new wardrobe for Christmas)


----------



## Colin1230

Those clothes were the 'in' thing in 1977. I was wearing hand-me-downs from three older brothers. And that's no one line big time.


----------



## 1MoreFord

If y'all think a catalog from the '70s and cars from the same era are funny you should look at an early 1900's Sears catalog and see what all you could buy back then.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Plain white T shirt and blue jeans was the standard attire when I went to school.
Then one day a teacher with a thick accent was stopping kids and sending them home at the entrance gate telling us we were in underwear shirts.

Parents were off the chain furious and the school claimed that teacher deputized himself and did this solely on his own.

We later learned he was former Hitler Youth that immigrated to the US and hadn't yet shook the attitude.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Plain white T shirt and blue jeans was the standard attire when I went to school.
> Then one day a teacher with a thick accent was stopping kids and sending them home at the entrance gate telling us we were in underwear shirts.
> 
> Parents were off the chain furious and the school claimed that teacher deputized himself and did this solely on his own.
> 
> We later learned he was former Hitler Youth that immigrated to the US and hadn't yet shook the attitude.




White T-shirts were only allowed in Gym class in my school, but I'm talking about 50s & 60s.  Probably much different in years since.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

I was getting my ass kicked in high school when that catalogue came out lol
Bell bottoms and groovy long hair


----------



## chopsaw

I was 17 in '77 . Wore Levi's , but a lot of the shirts came from Penny's catalog .



Colin1230 said:


> cruising in my 63 Galaxy 500





GonnaSmoke said:


> I had a '65. Would love to have it back...


Both great body styles . I like them all from '63 up through '72 .
I had a '68 fast back with a 390 , and a 1970 4 door that was set up like the car in the movie White Lightning with Burt Reynolds .


----------



## MJB05615

My first car was a '68 Ford Custom, not a Custom 500, just a Custom.  Had a 302, and the only options wre Power Steering and Heater.  Manual Brakes.  It was a tank.  Not much power, but built heavy enough to get me through many accidents while I learned how to drive, lol.


----------



## smokeymose

Made me remember the suit I wore for my first marriage in '75. Windowpane check polyester complete with wide lapels and cuffed bell bottoms. 
Wide white tie and white belt. OMG!
We weren't allowed to wear white t-shirts in high school ('68-'71) except in gym class. Same with shoes; Wingtips or Penny Loafers was the standard.
No jeans allowed but white Levis was Ok. Girls had to wear skirts unless it was extremely cold out, but slacks, no jeans.
Things have changed so much but I sometimes wonder if it's for the better.
In '77 I was still driving cars from the '60s. Wish I still had the 2 tone El Camino....


----------



## Bearcarver

smokeymose said:


> Made me remember the suit I wore for my first marriage in '75. Windowpane check polyester complete with wide lapels and cuffed bell bottoms.
> Wide white tie and white belt. OMG!
> We weren't allowed to wear white t-shirts in high school ('68-'71) except in gym class. Same with shoes; Wingtips or Penny Loafers was the standard.
> No jeans allowed but white Levis was Ok. Girls had to wear skirts unless it was extremely cold out, but slacks, no jeans.
> Things have changed so much but I sometimes wonder if it's for the better.
> In '77 I was still driving cars from the '60s. Wish I still had the 2 tone El Camino....




LOL---Nobody made fun of the suit I wore when we got married in 1968:

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

chopsaw said:


> I was 17 in '77 . Wore Levi's , but a lot of the shirts came from Penny's catalog .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both great body styles . I like them all from '63 up through '72 .
> I had a '68 fast back with a 390 , and a 1970 4 door that was set up like the car in the movie White Lightning with Burt Reynolds .


Pennys Towncraft was THE Tshirt to wear. Heavy Duty.


----------



## Workaholic

Wow, a lot of pics from my elementary school days.  Growing up in a small town, the main place I can remember seeing matching his and her outfits would have been the couples that went to square dances.  I remember having the shirt in that first shot.  Also remember the corduroys.  Main place I saw those featured jumpsuits was on older gentlemen in the late 70s and most of the 80s.  Also remember seeing that fancy blue shirt with the mini tie.  Some big actor was wearing it on the silver screen.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Pennys Towncraft T shirts were thicker than Fruit of the Loom and the Pennys sleeves reached down to your elbows.

if ya bought them over-sized they'd last a couple semesters and could even be a hand me down.

Ya never wore Pennys Foremost jeans, ya wanted Levis 501's.

Pennys suits were pretty common. Reasonably priced and durable enough to be a hand me down too. 
Growing up in So Cali it was warm most the year, no AC back then so it was Tshirts and jeans.
No shorts in school back then.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Pennys Towncraft T shirts were thicker than Fruit of the Loom and the Pennys sleeves reached down to your elbows. If ya bought them over-sized they'd last a couple semesters and could even be a hand me down. Ya never wore Pennys Foremost jeans, ya wanted Levis 501's. Pennys suits were pretty common. Reasonably priced and durable enough to be a hand me down. Growing up in So Cali it was warm most the year, no AC back then so it was Tshirts and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 520315



Don't know if it is, but that Pic looks like "Bud", from the old series "Father Knows Best"

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know if it is, but that Pic looks like "Bud", from the old series "Father Knows Best"
> 
> Bear


Yep Bud Anderson played by Billy Gray.  Gray went on to be a Speedway motorcycle racing champ.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Yep Bud Anderson played by Billy Gray.  Gray went on to be a Speedway motorcycle racing champ.
> View attachment 520410




Yup----And his Father changed his name to Marcus Welby.   

Bear


----------



## 912smoker

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----And his Father changed his name to Marcus Welby.
> 
> Bear


Hahahaha good one Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

912smoker said:


> Hahahaha good one Bear




LOL---Lets not forget Bud's teenage Sister Betty “Princess” Anderson, the pharmacist in Mayberry, who became one of Andy's many girlfriends.

That place was a Regular "Peyton Place"!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Lets not forget Bud's teenage Sister Betty “Princess” Anderson, the pharmacist in Mayberry, who became one of Andy's many girlfriends.
> 
> That place was a Regular "Peyton Place"!!!
> 
> Bear


She was also Felix's girlfriend Miriam on the Odd Couple/  Elinor Donahue.


----------



## mr_whipple

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Nobody made fun of the suit I wore when we got married in 1968:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 519841



Nor should they have made fun.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----And his Father changed his name to Marcus Welby.
> 
> Bear


,,, and lived in the same house as Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> ,,, and lived in the same house as Leave it to Beaver.



Thanks!!
Very interesting---I didn't even know that one!

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks!!
> Very interesting---I didn't even know that one!
> 
> Bear


You can still see it in person:








						Colonial Street - The Cleaver House / Leave It To Beaver House - theStudioTour.com
					

This set is also known as the Paramount House – it was built for the movie “Desperate Hours” (1955) which was produced by Paramount Studios, and was the main exterior house featured in that movie. When MCA Revue Productions became...Read more




					www.thestudiotour.com


----------

